

NATO calls for assasination of hackers  - sathishmanohar
https://twitter.com/wikileaks/status/337096392231223296

======
rtpg
link to a 302 page document, cool.

This is why I can't call wikileaks journalism. They're important for
journalism, but at least the NYT would point to the offending paragraph.

~~~
mtgx
I think the future of journalism, like everything else really, will become
decentralized. So instead of having one monolithic structure do everything
from research and investigate journalism, to writing, you'll have all these
pieces separated.

The writing will be left to the "bloggers" or people who just write and
analyze from the sources they get. The "investigative" part will come mainly
from leaks and whistleblowing - well unless the Obama administration has
something to say about that, but I doubt they can stop the change.

Also, this policy most likely comes from US. I think it's really terrifying
how easily the Obama administration can order assassinations. It's like they
don't even care about laws and fair trials anyway. Don't like someone? Just
eliminate them.

------
gwgarry
It always boils down to, we do what we want (to preserve the peace / our world
order), and then if you try to do the same thing we'll come mess you up with
our military. The whole point is to create legal and rhetorical justification
for what amounts to administrative, State-sanctioned violence to protect the
functioning of the empire. The ideas are as old as empire.

In the City of God, St. Augustine tells the story of a pirate captured by
Alexander the Great, who asked him “how dare he molest the sea”. “How dare you
molest the whole world” the pirate replied. “Because I do it with a little
ship only, I am called a thief; you, doing it with a great navy, are called an
emperor”

Aptly the document is written by the Navy.

